# Kayakers oblivious to rules



## Bluesangler (Jul 28, 2016)

I drove over by the Scioto River boat ramp this morning and there were 20 some odd kayaks laying allover the boat ramp and the parking clearly states that it is for parking for vehicles with a boat trailer, but guess again.
I see this behavior about everywhere that I go. And if it's not that it's usually kayak in a body of water at night without lights. 
Is there some unwritten rule that I didn't notice in the pamphlet I got with my fishing license or are these people jerks?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Jerks. They are part of the "me generation". Just like the bicyclers who take up the whole lane instead of riding to the right side of the lane.
And this is coming from someone who kayaks as much as I am in my boat.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

I have noticed it when bank fishing. They paddle within 50yards of you and dare you say something because they are allowed to be there too. Its just like the idiots hunting public land, they setup within 100yards of you because its public. Last year I had some Kayakers paddling close to me i said I'm trying to fish here. I got the "I'm allowed to be here too" response.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

If I go to launch my kayak at a ramp and they dont have reserved parking for vehicles w/o trailers then I will park in a spot regardless. I have just as much right to that ramp as the next person. If theres spots designated for cars w/o trailers I'll park there. Before anyone tells me I can just launch my kayak where ever I want,and I dont need a ramp. Your wrong. I need a ramp or something at least resembling a ramp. I have r/a and a 100% bum left hip. So I have a little trouble getting in and out. 
For being out at night all that's required is a 360° light. The red/green bow light is not needed. 
With that said,I'm not inconsiderate about it. I'm as quick as I can possibly be. And only park in trailer only spots if that's all that's available.
Theres "bad apples" in every group. Shore anglers,kayakers,canoes,and power boats.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Every time I go to Alum at the Howard rd. ramp the ramp is full of kayakers. They have a designated ramp for kayaks but I never see anyone using it. But when you go ahead and back your trailer down with them on the ramp they drag them outta the way pretty quick like! Not to mention they park their vehicles directly in front of the boat ramp in groups even tho only one of the vehicles was hauling the kayaks. I have nothing against kayakers but I do have a problem with inconsiderate A-holes, boat or kayak.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Honestly, 99% of fisherman on the ramp are not the problem for me, usually quick, even the
kayakers. The pleasure boaters are usually the ones clogging things up. Some of the bass guys that like to get a little to close on the lake, and launch their lures real far away to make you troll really far around them, drive me nuts sometimes, but Ill tell you what Id rather have 6 of them in front of me at the ramp, then a couple pleasure boaters.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Last time I was at Alum Creek A kayaker came between me and the shore.. Rest of his friends went around me.. why he chose to go between?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Last time I was at Alum Creek A kayaker came between me and the shore.. Rest of his friends went around me.. why he chose to go between?


Errr I have 3 or 4 bass boats cruise inbetween me an the bank I'm fishing to. I just stare/glare at them as they're doing it.....


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Errr I have 3 or 4 bass boats cruise inbetween me an the bank I'm fishing to. I just stare/glare at them as they're doing it.....


never had an issue before with a kayaker. thought it was strange his other buddies went around and he chose to cut between. It was obvious I was throwing a jig.. Thought maybe he was a pita member actually


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I have r/a and a 100% bum left hip. So I have a little trouble getting in and out.


Suck it up buttercup. Just kidding. I'm sure your not the type of kayaker these posts are aimed at. We all know the type, but they are not isolated to kayakers. There always seems to be some fool doing their own thing. Hell even the guys parking trucks and trailers at Cheshire can't seem to figure out that whole angled parking thing. They think you pull all the way forward. Then try to take a 135 degree turn without clipping the trailer next to you. We need natural selection back.
Since, I'm sure some on here are using it. Angled parking is designed to pull to the middle, not beyond, and back out. They are not designed to be pull through. At least when they rebuilt New Galena and Hollenbach they put in stop blocks to keep people from doing that.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

The yakkers that bug me are the rent-a-yakkers that clog up the Rocky and to a lesser extent the Black River on weekends. Most are clueless as to what they are doing and have total disregard for boating etiquette.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Seaturd said:


> The yakkers that bug me are the rent-a-yakkers that clog up the Rocky and to a lesser extent the Black River on weekends. Most are clueless as to what they are doing and have total disregard for boating etiquette.


I'm really surprised that nobody has been run over on the Rocky ... between the yakkers and the paddle boards, there's not a one of them with a lick of sense or knowledge of the rules of the road ... throw in boaters who aren't paying attention and it's a headline looking for a place to happen ... we've had kayaks just cut in front of us 30-40' ahead ... ding dong paddle boarders falling off in the middle of the channel ... or 1 falls in, all their buds go to help them and they fall in too, then everybody is floating around having a big laugh while boats are trying not crash into them or each other or to turn them into fish food ... or paddle boards outside the mouth of the river who have no clue how much harder is is paddling back against the current ...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ronny said:


> Suck it up buttercup. Just kidding


Dude,I'm bout tired of sucking it up,trust me.... I've put surgery off as long as I possibly can. At this point I cant wait to get it replaced! 
But ya I agree 100%,there are quite a few inconsiderate boaters/kayakers at the ramp. If I have any clear sloping bank at all with dirt/gravel/sand bottom that's where I'll launch so I dont hold things up straightening out my leg.....at buckeye I never have to use the ramps. Always a better alternate for kayaks.....


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Dovans said:


> never had an issue before with a kayaker. thought it was strange his other buddies went around and he chose to cut between. It was obvious I was throwing a jig.. Thought maybe he was a pita member actually


Don't go to Hoover, you'll have it multiple times a day. No idea what's in the water, but it takes common sense and courtesy away. Gets worse each year.


----------



## Paul Mac (Sep 20, 2014)

I always politely ask how good they are at removing treble hooks since I’m not a very good caster!!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Baitguy,
I know what you mean.
I'm concerned all the idiots on Rocky on boards or kayaks. I was out in a boat last year early September one evening and saw half a dozen or more people on boards right at the river mouth light on the river side doing Yoga on their boards with an instructor. I probably knew a few of them if I would have gotten closer, but I didn't want to scare them. They were obviously blocking the channel and just floating around. If they would have stuck to the shallow side of the channel, I wouldn't have given it a thought. They almost deserved to have a 50 footer open up and wipe them out.
Rickerd


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

What do you guys think about requiring a "license" to operate any type of watercraft on public waters? Boat, Kayak, Canoe,Paddle Board, etc. People would be required to go through a couple hour course to get the license where they could discuss such things as ramp etiquette, safety, "appropriate" distance from others, etc. I am not suggesting that it is something else to pay for but I am sure it would require some type of small fee to support. If you get caught without a license, then you get fined. It obviously would not completely eliminate all the stupidity but I believe some people out there simply don't know better because they have not been educated.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

The camouflaged ones or the ones that match the color of the lake at dusk are the ones that bother me the most. They usually don’t even have a light. I’ve cone really close to a couple at night , even reported a few for not having lights


----------



## Bluesangler (Jul 28, 2016)

Farmhand said:


> The camouflaged ones or the ones that match the color of the lake at dusk are the ones that bother me the most. They usually don’t even have a light. I’ve cone really close to a couple at night , even reported a few for not having lights


Be careful if you go to Griggs!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Bluesangler said:


> I drove over by the Scioto River boat ramp this morning and there were 20 some odd kayaks laying allover the boat ramp and the parking clearly states that it is for parking for vehicles with a boat trailer, but guess again.
> I see this behavior about everywhere that I go. And if it's not that it's usually kayak in a body of water at night without lights.
> Is there some unwritten rule that I didn't notice in the pamphlet I got with my fishing license or are these people jerks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


If you think they are bad here, you will not believe the ignorance in Florida. UNREAL !!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Bluesangler said:


> I drove over by the Scioto River boat ramp this morning and there were 20 some odd kayaks laying allover the boat ramp and the parking clearly states that it is for parking for vehicles with a boat trailer, but guess again.
> I see this behavior about everywhere that I go. And if it's not that it's usually kayak in a body of water at night without lights.
> Is there some unwritten rule that I didn't notice in the pamphlet I got with my fishing license or are these people jerks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Are these the same people that litter when there is no littering signs up all over?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Bluegillin' said:


> What do you guys think about requiring a "license" to operate any type of watercraft on public waters? Boat, Kayak, Canoe,Paddle Board, etc. People would be required to go through a couple hour course to get the license where they could discuss such things as ramp etiquette, safety, "appropriate" distance from others, etc. I am not suggesting that it is something else to pay for but I am sure it would require some type of small fee to support. If you get caught without a license, then you get fined. It obviously would not completely eliminate all the stupidity but I believe some people out there simply don't know better because they have not been educated.


They do it's called OBEC.. Ohio Boaters Education Course required if born on or after January 1, 1982.

That would be if your 36 yo or younger. At some point everyone will have taken it.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I learned something. I don't have a boat but good to know that people are required to take a course. I guess people are not paying attention.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bluegillin' said:


> I learned something. I don't have a boat but good to know that people are required to take a course. I guess people are not paying attention.


It's only required if your operating a boat with a 10hp or larger motor.at or before the required age... the last I knew. And I would say there is a good majority out there operating them w/o the course....


----------



## bassfishinfool (Jun 26, 2004)

I have a boat and kayaks. Love kayaking but I cringe when I see them on sale for $199.


----------



## E.sheets3 (May 9, 2019)

COKFL fishes Hoover every other week. We have the west ramp by the bridge reserved with the ODNR. I've seen some stares from some boaters when we launch, but we have yet to have a confrontation; most places I have gone to the boaters and yakers seem to get along fine and everyone observes proper fishing courtesies.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Bottom line is, some people are rude and self absorbed, others are kind and aware of others. When I'm fishing I go to relax so I avoid other people as much as I can Haha. I'm not going around looking for things to aggravate me.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I had a confrontation on Alum at the Cheshire boat ramp earlier. I was backing my boat into the water, about 8 feet from the water with back edge of boat and they paddled right up to the ramp directly behind me to pull out. I happened to catch the movement out of the corner of my eye. I got out and let them have it. I told the couple they were in the wrong. They just shrugged and said we use the ramp all the time, it's no big deal. I said, it is when I almost back my boat into you!! I had to explain that I have a canoe and 2 kayaks and there's 320 spots on Alum where a kayak/canoe can be put in and a boat can not. In fact, I believe they have 3 designated areas for paddle craft to be launched. 

It is a complete lack of courtesy. It isn't all kayakers, but their numbers have grown tremendously. 

Also, I am pretty sure there is something in Ohio Revised code about paddle craft staying within 200 yards of shore and not to be out in open water. Yet, that state rule is often ignored. It's a miracle that a cigarette boat hasn't run over and killed a kayaker on Alum yet.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> Also, I am pretty sure there is something in Ohio Revised code about paddle craft staying within 200 yards of shore and not to be out in open water. Yet, that state rule is often ignored. It's a miracle that a cigarette boat hasn't run over and killed a kayaker on Alum yet.


Ya I've never herd that one,but I've never looked for it either. I've read thru some rules I found online but it was just a summary, might have missed it. 
If it's in fact a rule,I can honestly say I have broken it multiple times. The 10/12' boat has just as much chance of getting hit as my kayak does. 

Working man, amen.... and I can honestly say everyone of my kayak trips this year I have enjoyed to the fullest! 
Thankyou ohio for all these great lakes.....


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bluesangler said:


> I drove over by the Scioto River boat ramp this morning and there were 20 some odd kayaks laying allover the boat ramp and the parking clearly states that it is for parking for vehicles with a boat trailer, but guess again.
> I see this behavior about everywhere that I go. And if it's not that it's usually kayak in a body of water at night without lights.
> Is there some unwritten rule that I didn't notice in the pamphlet I got with my fishing license or are these people jerks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


More than likely Olentangy Paddle or Paddle in the City. They have large rental groups that schedule downtown paddling experiences. I am guessing all of the cars where the patrons who signed up that day. No different than Trapper Johns but.... they should not have parked in the spaces marked for vehicles with trailers.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Paul Mac said:


> I always politely ask how good they are at removing treble hooks since I’m not a very good caster!!


I always did like a quick wit. I think of good ones I should have said after the fact. Haha


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I was contour trolling on the south end of Oshay with a programmed route on the xi5 following the 14 ft contour. A kayak passed me on the outside then boxed me in forcing me to spot lock to avoid hitting him as we approached a point. I had four lines out. I thought to myself ‘if you overtake a power boat you just waived your right of way’, but that’s not how it works. I sucked it up, hit spot lock and began untangling the mess caused by the inevitable spin out that occurs without saying a word. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

dgfidler said:


> I was contour trolling on the south end of Oshay with a programmed route on the xi5 following the 14 ft contour. A kayak passed me on the outside then boxed me in forcing me to spot lock to avoid hitting him as we approached a point. I had four lines out. I thought to myself ‘if you overtake a power boat you just waived your right of way’, but that’s not how it works. I sucked it up, hit spot lock and began untangling the mess caused by the inevitable spin out that occurs without saying a word.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your a better man than I am ! I would never intentionally run one over but it wouldn’t have been good for him either.


----------



## E.sheets3 (May 9, 2019)

dgfidler said:


> I was contour trolling on the south end of Oshay with a programmed route on the xi5 following the 14 ft contour. A kayak passed me on the outside then boxed me in forcing me to spot lock to avoid hitting him as we approached a point. I had four lines out. I thought to myself ‘if you overtake a power boat you just waived your right of way’, but that’s not how it works. I sucked it up, hit spot lock and began untangling the mess caused by the inevitable spin out that occurs without saying a word.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find it best to ask trollers what their line is. A little communication goes a long way. You may be surprised how many green fishers are out there and can't recognize a trolling setup when they see it. He may have just been oblivious. That's one reason we ask "how's the bite". It's simple acknowledgement that I see u, u see me, let's not crash into each other.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I've spent a lot of time steering a canoe around people fishing whether they're in a boat, or wading.

One thing about paddling is, you don't come up fast so you have time to look things over before you get there.

I always pay attention to where they have lines out, and to steer clear, usually about 50 feet or so, depending on the situation.

I've never had a bad encounter. As I've said before in other threads, get up in the headwaters and there are no jerks in powerboats. There are fishermen in motorboats but none of them are thrashing around trying to prove something. They just want a mellow day.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Bluesangler said:


> I drove over by the Scioto River boat ramp this morning and there were 20 some odd kayaks laying allover the boat ramp and the parking clearly states that it is for parking for vehicles with a boat trailer, but guess again.
> I see this behavior about everywhere that I go. And if it's not that it's usually kayak in a body of water at night without lights.
> Is there some unwritten rule that I didn't notice in the pamphlet I got with my fishing license or are these people jerks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Suffice it to say that there are PLENTY of jerks at boat ramps; some in pleasure boats, some in bass boats, and some in kayaks.


----------



## RevKillj0y (Nov 16, 2018)

Lewzer said:


> Jerks. They are part of the "me generation". Just like the bicyclers who take up the whole lane instead of riding to the right side of the lane.
> And this is coming from someone who kayaks as much as I am in my boat.


It's called "Owning Your Lane" or lane control. Cyclists do it for their safety. It's defensive riding and the proper way to ride in most situations.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2019)

I politely disagree with the post above. There are definitely some jerks in bass boats out there. Last weekend I was In my kayak anchored about 30’off the shoreline. While I was rerigging my bait after catching a nice smallie, dudes in a bass boat passed between me and the shore right where I pulled the fish out. Didn’t say a word or acknowledge me at all. Jerk move by the guy on the trolling motor. Judging by the look on his face, I think the guy in the back of his boat would agree. Takes all kinds I guess


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I have to side with the guys who have problems with Kayaks. I stream fish a lot in the spring. One of my favorite spots is the deep wintering hole below a long shoot of class 3-5 rapids. Kayaker's flock to this site. every weekend it is a parking lot at the upstream bridge. They will cruise right in front of you at rod length. One time we had three of them stop and practice rolling right in front of us. Before someone says, they have a right to the space to. This is private land where they park and the land owner has never given one person permission to park and put in. The other end of their run is my families farm and we have not given any permission. We call the sheriff and they never do anything, they say it's only boaters. They got a little more serious after two dead bodies showed up. Both drug related murders. Some argue they have a right to be on the creek, but that has never been proven in court. I also like to trot line and I have to take my lines out on weekends to keep them from being cut. I agree some are very nice and do their best to not be a pain, but most are a-holes. They often pull ashore and make a camp and leave trash....all without permission.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Griggs has jerks in "wake sports" boats. It's amazing that you can legally take a weighted powerboat of unlimited horsepower at 40 mph down a small, urban, mixed-use reservoir that is also the city water supply. But they do.


----------

